# Brixham Trawler



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Did anyone hear of a trawler built in 1944 name the Clamor. She came to Canada in the 1950's, I think this was her name when she was built but not 100 % sure. 129' long x 27' beam x 13'9" depth.


Thanks
Clarence


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Might help Clarence. CLAMOR (181008) 292g 103n on dims as you have recorded. She was a wooden ex 'minesweeper' built by Upham & Co, Brixham in 1944 with a 6-cyl oil engine by Mirrlees, Bickerton & Day Ltd, Stockport. Prior to going out to Canada in 1955(?) she was owned by Malcolm Smith Ltd, Aberdeen as (A223) (William Clark, her previous owner, also had the very similar Wivenhoe built PRESTIGE (A338).
Gil.


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

I couldn't find nothing on here about her, did youe ver see a photo of her.

Thanks


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

I do not have a photo of her but someone may have in their collection.
Gil.


----------

